
New App Store Review Guidelines Following WWDC 2017 - manmal
http://www.appstorereviewguidelineshistory.com/articles/2017-06-08-new-rules-following-wwdc-2017/
======
manmal
4.2.6 seems crucial: Apps created from a commercialized template or app
generation service will be rejected.

Now a public statement from Apple would be very helpful regarding whether
white label apps also fall into this category.

~~~
tmrtn
Agreed. I understand some level of discretion will be applied, but a blanket
statement like this, without detail or examples is not helpful.

